# Horses in the Media Rant!



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

So, I was just nosing around on the site before going to bed. The TV show switched over to something else. I wasn't paying much attention until I heard the key word "horse". Boop! I look at the TV to see that it's some reality show. -.- 

There is some valley girl blonde going "Omg, I saw Fabio riding up on the horse and was liikee. OMG hes sooo cute!" Some rich guys on polo ponies come cantering up. "I was really happy because I have TOTALLY rode horses before and I could tell Jessie (another girl) has not.:twisted: She didn't even know how to get on!:-o" <-- not actual names, but you get the idea.

Yeah, well you could tell once both the girls were sitting up their they had NO idea what they were doing. Stiff, holding the reins wrong. WELL it's a reality show, so the guys jump up on the horses behind them IN THE SADDLE! You could see the horse go "Oh jeez.:-|" Now I don't do it, but I don't condone anyone who rides double lightly. These were larger guys though trying to squeeze into the saddle with these girls. They were sitting on the very back and just driving that saddle into the poor thing's back. You could see the horse stretch out it's neck and just pin it's ears back like "owww". Then, they proceeded to play polo. The guys were kicking the crap out of the horses sides trying to get them to trot. When the horse did trot it was strung out and VERY uncomfortable looking. Because of the un-coordination when the horse did trot both of them were bouncing on it's back like it was a trampoline not to mention just yanking on their mouths. 

I don't know, just kind of irked me and made me think of other things that the media does with horses that bugs me. Especially in movies. It's better now, but they use to be so brutal on horses!! Flipping them over and such. Another thing that's like: -.-


When they change the rider's horse that is OBVIOUS. Not kidding I've seen a very light colored palomino turn into a dark bay in a matter of a few seconds.
They play sounds of horses whinnying when the horse is standing there tied like "la-de-da".
When they just walk away from their horses dropping the reins to go chase a deer or outlaw.
Whew!!! Rant over! Sorry! I just saw those horses getting heeled to death with a heavy load and their mouth yanked on like it was a game of tug-o-war. Do you have any rants about the media and horses?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

When tack is mismatched. That bothers me. Srsly..you have people that are hired to research things. 

Example:
The dyeing of the horse was brought up in another thread so I looked up a picture and found this: an english saddle with a western headstall and curb.. :think:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> When tack is mismatched. That bothers me. Srsly..you have people that are hired to research things.
> 
> Example:
> The dyeing of the horse was brought up in another thread so I looked up a picture and found this: an english saddle with a western headstall and curb.. :think:


:rofl: 
Silly horse people! Don't you know thats the right way? Everything in the media is correct!!!
:rofl:

It drives me nuts when they do those kinds of things on TV or in Movies. We watched _Return to Snowy River _in my horse management class (full of non-horsey people) and in the movie the guy (whose name escapes me at the moment...) takes his wild stallion and turns him into a seasoned ranch mount in a matter of 24 hours. 
One girl looked at me and said, "Why do people say its so hard to train horses?" 
:shock: Uhm, no. Its not easy to train horses. And no, it takes more like YEARS to get a well broke horse.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Cartoon horse tack! They NEVER get the bridles right!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Haha not that long ago I went to the movies with my husband to see The Eagle. Good movie but noticed a very obvious horse switch that bugged the crap out of me. It was so obvious I thought I had to have missed the part where he picked up a different horse somehow, and if that wasn't the case how dumb could they really be? I even leaned over and asked my husband where the other horse went. Haha he didn't notice, men :roll:

The horse the slave starts out with at about the 1:10 point is bay and a few second later you see him riding a white horse. You can't tell from the trailer, but there really wasn't a good reason for this. It happened in a part of the movie where there wasn't a whole lot going on.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I know what you mean, it really bugs me when they do daft things with horses in the media!

Every time I see those cowboy films, I always think "Why are you just leaving your horse there??" 

Although the video of Paris Hilton falling off her horse makes me laugh


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

In Calamity Jane I don't think Doris Day ever rides the same horse twice. The biggest switch is at the end where she rides into town on a stunning piebald then after a bit of dialogue jumps on someone else's chestnut and gallops out.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

That poor pink horse, doesn't look happy at all.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't stand cartoon horse bridles either, Sunny. It looks like they drill two holes through the horse's nose and through a noseband around it.

In Flicka 2, the Arabian used for the whole movie is not the horse at the end with the foal. That really p***ed me off, lol.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I remember watching the black stallion series (not movie, but I'm sure there were some switches there too) a looooong time ago. He is supposed to be an arab and is in some parts, and is like some weird gaited paso fino thing & fresian in other parts.

Shaking my head...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

And even in Spirit, a mostly well-done horse cartoon, the noseband is attached to the bit!

http://animatedviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/12/spirit03.jpg

:lol:

A lot of times it's just a silver dot on either side of the horse's face with reins attached, so at least here it has shanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

crtoon tack and horse swithching drives me maaaaaaaaaaaad!!!!


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> The dyeing of the horse was brought up in another thread so I looked up a picture and found this: an english saddle with a western headstall and curb..


Oh my gosh. See! And you know they had to rent that horse from someone. You'd think the owner would be like, uhh...:? haha



A knack for horses said:


> It drives me nuts when they do those kinds of things on TV or in Movies. We watched _Return to Snowy River _in my horse management class (full of non-horsey people) and in the movie the guy (whose name escapes me at the moment...) takes his wild stallion and turns him into a seasoned ranch mount in a matter of 24 hours.
> One girl looked at me and said, "Why do people say its so hard to train horses?"
> :shock: Uhm, no. Its not easy to train horses. And no, it takes more like YEARS to get a well broke horse.


Oh my gosh, I've seen that movie! You are 100% correct! This also reminded me of...

The show "Walker Texas Ranger" happened to be on one day and my dad was watching it. -gag- Well, Walker (Chuck Noris) is stranded in the woods and has to go get these bad guys. SOOO, he uses his "Special Indian Sense" and happens to run into this "wild" chestnut stallion that NO ONE has been able to catch or get around. I think he either has a rope or fashions one out of something laying around and ropes the horse, wrestles with it, hops on. The horse bucks for a few minutes, he uses his "Indian Senses" to communicate with this UNTAMABLE beast and suddenly POOF! He has a bomb proof mount. He winds up galloping catching up the to runaway bad guys in a jeep, has a HUGE shoot out with them "while riding his wild stallion that he broke and trained extensively in 2 minutes" and winds up blowing up the jeep (which the horse doesn't even flinch at) and everything ends happily ever after once he thanks the horse and sets it free once again. Not BEFORE however his Texas Ranger buddies show up after all the actions and see him on the UNCATCHABLE WILD STALLION. Not to mention, these two scenes had a total of 4.. FOUR different chestnuts in it. RIDICULOUS!!! I was laughing so hard my stomach hurt and I was crying!! Although, if anyone could break and train a Wild Stallion in under 2 minutes, it'd have to be Chuck Noris! 



> Haha not that long ago I went to the movies with my husband to see The Eagle. Good movie but noticed a very obvious horse switch that bugged the crap out of me. It was so obvious I thought I had to have missed the part where he picked up a different horse somehow, and if that wasn't the case how dumb could they really be? I even leaned over and asked my husband where the other horse went. Haha he didn't notice, men :roll:
> 
> The horse the slave starts out with at about the 1:10 point is bay and a few second later you see him riding a white horse. You can't tell from the trailer, but there really wasn't a good reason for this. It happened in a part of the movie where there wasn't a whole lot going on


Haha, my dad and I pick apart movies ALL the time. We've made it out duty to find horse flaws in every movie we watch.

A white horse galloping down the beach and through the woods is much more dramatic you know! Besides, no one is going to notice! Let's just change it! <--crazy Hollywood people.

Another thing that bugs me -the way they make it seem that you can get on horses and GALLOP ALL DAY & NIGHT to their destination. Then once you get the horse hasn't even broke a sweat!
OR
When they see wild mustangs and they are all shiny with combed manes and tails and perfect feet.
ORRR
Like on the old shows Gunsmoke and Bonanza -Little joe will be like Ehh, I'm gonna head into town for a few drinks, I'll be back later when TOWN is like 20+miles away! By golly he has one of those Hollywood horses though that never get tired.

Another thing I noticed, if the horse is sweaty, it usually winds up dieing or is a piece of dung, lame horse that they trade in for another at the stables. Like in True Grit, John Wayne is trying to save the girl after she gets bit by a rattle snake. His horse was killed in battle so they take the girls horse "Little Blackie" and ride him double and he tries to gallop him back to a doctor. Well 3/4 of the way there the horse drops from exhaustion and is presumed dead so John Wayne carries the girl the rest of the way. Mind you this is a trip it took them DAYS to make to get to the bad guys, but they made it back to town in a matter of hours. They totally contradict themselves! YEESH! hahaha


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> Although the video of Paris Hilton falling off her horse makes me laugh


Speaking of the Devil...here is the video:





 
I love how it so obviously cuts her off talking and getting up to her riding in a helicopter to a hospital...where she walks out UNHARMED!!!

Still pretty funny though :lol:


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

it bothers me when they're talking about 'this mare..... that mare etc" , and the horse they are using is obviously a gelding.



unless it is a mare with gender issues? maybe I am just not modern enough?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think my biggest pet peeve is those shows like "Untamed and Uncut" and "When good pets go bad". They do all this talking about how the horse just 'went crazy' or 'got spooked' when it was obviously wholly the fault of the rider or handler. The accident that happens can be seen coming a mile away but it was always "completely unexpected" and it could have been completely prevented by proper training/preparation for the horse or the having the rider/handler remove head from anus. But, nooo, it is always something that the horse did wrong that caused the whole thing :roll::evil:.

This is one of them that I'm talking about




 
And here is another one


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Shananigan said:


> The show "Walker Texas Ranger" happened to be on one day and my dad was watching it. -gag- Well, Walker (Chuck Noris) is stranded in the woods and has to go get these bad guys. SOOO, he uses his "Special Indian Sense" and happens to run into this "wild" chestnut stallion that NO ONE has been able to catch or get around. I think he either has a rope or fashions one out of something laying around and ropes the horse, wrestles with it, hops on. The horse bucks for a few minutes, he uses his "Indian Senses" to communicate with this UNTAMABLE beast and suddenly POOF! He has a bomb proof mount. He winds up galloping catching up the to runaway bad guys in a jeep, has a HUGE shoot out with them "while riding his wild stallion that he broke and trained extensively in 2 minutes" and winds up blowing up the jeep (which the horse doesn't even flinch at) and everything ends happily ever after once he thanks the horse and sets it free once again. Not BEFORE however his Texas Ranger buddies show up after all the actions and see him on the UNCATCHABLE WILD STALLION. Not to mention, these two scenes had a total of 4.. FOUR different chestnuts in it. RIDICULOUS!!! I was laughing so hard my stomach hurt and I was crying!! Although, if anyone could break and train a Wild Stallion in under 2 minutes, it'd have to be Chuck Noris!


Uh..._yeah_. Key words: CHUCK NORRIS. Chuck Norris invented hamburger by throwing a cow at a chain link fence for god's sake-if he wants to break a wild chestnut stallion and bombproof it to withstand an exploding jeep in 5 minutes, then Chuck Norris is going to break a wild chestnut stallion and bombproof it to withstand an exploding jeep in 5 minutes. 



> They play sounds of horses whinnying when the horse is standing there tied like "la-de-da".


I gotta agree with this one. I suppose people don't realize how ANNOYING it is when horses are constantly whinnying. They think it's cute or something.

I also dislike when horses rear on movies/in video games. Sure, it looks cool, but...no.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

smrobs, I agree it especially in the Untamed and Uncut video, it says "The horse was acting up but she decided to ride" if she had checked her horse before she ran she might have prevented the accident.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

> I love how it so obviously cuts her off talking and getting up to her riding in a helicopter to a hospital...where she walks out UNHARMED!!!
> 
> Still pretty funny though :lol:


Oh my gosh! lol! I had never seen that video! That's great! The horse was just hopping too hahaha! If she didn't get so stiff she wouldn't have even had to lean really, just pull back and say whoa! I've been thrown 3 times and attempted to be thrown 5. (Horses still are 1 up on me.. haha:wink Still, they were 5 times harder than that. I've only been thrown off the front (like her) because I was try to get my reins back and when they throw their head down it pulled me off balance and SPLUNK! Anyways, it just rings your bell a little bit. In a few minutes you're back to normal if you didn't get the snot beat out of you with the horn or land on a rock. (2 of my 3 experiences). I too love how they just cut her off AND the horse seems to be doing a victory dance after she's off.:wink: I CAN'T believe they freaking took her to the HOSPITAL in a HELICOPTER. How do people like that become so rich and famous?:shock:



> it bothers me when they're talking about 'this mare..... that mare etc" , and the horse they are using is obviously a gelding.
> 
> 
> 
> unless it is a mare with gender issues? maybe I am just not modern enough?


lololol gender issues! :lol:



> I think my biggest pet peeve is those shows like "Untamed and Uncut" and "When good pets go bad". They do all this talking about how the horse just 'went crazy' or 'got spooked' when it was obviously wholly the fault of the rider or handler. The accident that happens can be seen coming a mile away but it was always "completely unexpected" and it could have been completely prevented by proper training/preparation for the horse or the having the rider/handler remove head from anus. But, nooo, it is always something that the horse did wrong that caused the whole thing :roll::evil:.


No kidding!!! I'm with you! On the show "America's Funniest Home Videos" they show... well... quite a large lady attempting to get on a smaller paint. Once she's up there, the horses legs start to buckle. The audience laughs. Oh yeah that's HILARIOUS!!! Lets load her up on your back next and get a good laugh.:evil:



> Uh..._yeah_. Key words: CHUCK NORRIS. Chuck Norris invented hamburger by throwing a cow at a chain link fence for god's sake-if he wants to break a wild chestnut stallion and bombproof it to withstand an exploding jeep in 5 minutes, then Chuck Norris is going to break a wild chestnut stallion and bombproof it to withstand an exploding jeep in 5 minutes.


Ahahahaha!!! Why of course! You are so-right! *headsmack* what was I thinking?!?!:wink:


----------



## Paint Meadow (Mar 31, 2010)

In the movie Ruffian, there are parts of the movie where she is played by a gelding.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

pintophile said:


> Uh..._yeah_. Key words: CHUCK NORRIS. Chuck Norris invented hamburger by throwing a cow at a chain link fence for god's sake-if he wants to break a wild chestnut stallion and bombproof it to withstand an exploding jeep in 5 minutes, then Chuck Norris is going to break a wild chestnut stallion and bombproof it to withstand an exploding jeep in 5 minutes.
> .


lol!!!!! Every night before he goes to bed, the Boogeyman checks under his bed for Chuck Norris!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Bahahaha, I love that website. I'm going to have to go check it out again, it's been a while.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

I was watching a movie once (I can't remember what movie) that had this supposedly crazy wild horse in it that had never been touched by humans. It had shoes......
Later in the movie a young girl was hurt and couldn't get help. The horse comes up to her, lays down for her to mount, and then takes her (bareback and bridleless) to get help. Apparently this untouched horse is better trained than any other horse I've ever met!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

This is one of the things I hate about having my own horses. I was blissfully ignorant of the horse mistakes and loved horse movies. Now I can't help but see all the mistakes and it drives me nuts.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, my mom has stopped watching ANY movie with me that has a horse in it, because I can't help but point out the errors... I'm teaching myself to grit my teeth and keep quiet, even though it's so hard!

I watched a movie yesterday with my brother, and there was this part were the guys horse pulls a knife out of his back, and presses a HOOF to the wound to stop it bleeding. All of us were like ???? And my brother turns to me and says: "I bet you wish Love Story could do that huh?" 

Um... no, not really. I like my back unhoof marked lol


----------



## Paint Meadow (Mar 31, 2010)

That video....


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good thread! I almost can't stand to watch horse movies anymore because of the glitches. Well that and being forced to watch Bonanza and EVERY John Wayne movie ever made with my grandpa as a kid. Though "The Cowboys" is an all time favorite  

I giggled that you brought up Spirit Sunny. My 6 year old daughter pointed that out to me. Shows how much I was really watching lol! 

We were watching another horse movie on the family movie channel, the horse breaks it's leg. My daughter says "Mommy, did the horses owie scrape off the white hair?" The horse had a sock before, no sock after.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg that video is ridiculous lol!!! That baby would not exactly have been thriving after a horse runs flinging it around and jumping things and then dumps it on the ground hahahaha!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> Speaking of the Devil...here is the video:


That fall required her being air lifted? Really? Laugh. Wow.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Paint, those scenes are so horribly cheesy, it makes me want to see the rest of the movie! Baahaahaa!!! :rofl:


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Paint Meadow said:


> YouTube - ‪killer horse saves baby‬‏
> That video....


 
Hilarious... love the part where the horse picks up the baby and gallops off.. too funny.


Everyone in my family refuses to see horse movies with me anymore. I can't help it... it just kills me when the "experianced" rider is falling all over the place and yanking on the horses mouth. Or the horse does something no sane horse would ever do...


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

PaintLover17 said:


> I was watching a movie once (I can't remember what movie) that had this supposedly crazy wild horse in it that had never been touched by humans. It had shoes......


Exactly!!! Check this out! -First time I saw this I was like.. :shock: Are you kidding me?! Anyone that knows anything about horses are going to know this is the BIGGEST load of bull dung EVER. This isn't even a movie, he actually wants people to believe this! 






I can't believe this!!!! I've seen this a ton of times and I still get so angry! "Wild Horse" ay? "Never felt a hand???!!!":roll:Are you kidding me?!?!?!!!!! That horse wasn't even worried about him. Those are some rancher's horses in his pasture. "This first contact is sooo important!" When he puts his retarded TWIG rope around it's neck, if that horse was even semi-wild it would be like!! AHH!! Then the way he just pats it a few times, then goes to hop up. He freaking knees it in the side. The horse is like "Dude? Seriously what are you doing?" My DEAD BROKE 24 year old Arab mare would have done the SAME THING if I would have done that to her! At 3:53 you can see the horses shoes glint in the sun. SOO Frustrating!!! 



pctrider said:


> This is one of the things I hate about having my own horses. I was blissfully ignorant of the horse mistakes and loved horse movies. Now I can't help but see all the mistakes and it drives me nuts.


Hahahaha right?! I hear ya!:wink:



LoveStory10 said:


> the guys horse pulls a knife out of his back, and presses a HOOF to the wound to stop it bleeding.


Seriously? Smart horse! Wonder where it studied to get it's degree in medicine?!:think:



MHFoundations Quarters said:


> Good thread! I almost can't stand to watch horse movies anymore because of the glitches. Well that and being forced to watch Bonanza and EVERY John Wayne movie ever made with my grandpa as a kid. Though "The Cowboys" is an all time favorite
> 
> I giggled that you brought up Spirit Sunny. My 6 year old daughter pointed that out to me. Shows how much I was really watching lol!
> 
> We were watching another horse movie on the family movie channel, the horse breaks it's leg. My daughter says "Mommy, did the horses owie scrape off the white hair?" The horse had a sock before, no sock after.


I LOVE "The Cowboys" too! That and "True Grit". Sounds like you have a smart and OBSERVANT little girl! That's a good thing!



Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Omg that video is ridiculous lol!!! That baby would not exactly have been thriving after a horse runs flinging it around and jumping things and then dumps it on the ground hahahaha!!!


Hahaha no kidding!! It was getting swung around like a rag doll!



Crossover said:


> it just kills me when the "experianced" rider is falling all over the place and yanking on the horses mouth.


I know! There is a commercial for a medicine out right now (Lipitor I think?) Anyways, it shows these people trail riding through the woods. There are a couple different shots where its like. Really?


Trotting towards the camera, the guys shoulders are all stiff and hands are high.
There is one where a lady is turning her horse to the left (towards the camera) and as the horse is spinning around she's like scooting her butt back and forth in the saddle really fast and wiggling her legs trying to kick it. (Looks kinda wrong lol:wink It's ridiculous. She's watched to many westerns where John Wayne kind scoots in his saddle as he kicks the horse and walks off. When I worked doing public rides, we used to get people ALL the time trying to do that! I think they are more like too afraid to or squeeze such a big animal so they hope by "scooting" it will get them to move!:lol:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Man vs. Wild is completely phony. I just love the one where he hangs a parachute off a cliff to make himself a hammock that is safe from mountain lions. Yeah riiiighhht.

What bugs me most in movies is riders flopping around at the trot. Seriously how long did it take you to learn how to post - 20, 30 minutes? It wouldn't be perfect riding but it's better than pounding on the horse's back.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Shananigan, that video is ridiculous! "I should have spent at least a day gaining the horses trust..." yeah because if it was a real wild horse a day would be all that you need before you can hop on and safely ride around.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

SMCLeenie said:


> Shananigan, that video is ridiculous! "I should have spent at least a day gaining the horses trust..." yeah because if it was a real wild horse a day would be all that you need before you can hop on and safely ride around.


Bahahaa. Bear Grylls can come try that with my 8 year old broke mare. I've only had her since September and apparently she's never been ridden bareback and doesn't understand someone just jumping on her back. Mr. Grylls would get a good buck for his efforts.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I really enjoyed watching that man with something wild, watched him very closely the entire time. Was there an animal of some sort there?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Has anyone seen Enchanted? Love the part (FF to 5:01) where the prince jumps on the horse and spins like this. He could teach us reiners a few lessons :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ooooo and at the end, just look at that lovely dressage frame, even with 2 people on his back facing each other lol!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Surprised its legs didn't snap under the weight, look at the spindly little things. That film gave me nightmares, I'm very rat phobic and the cleaning scene made me feel very sick *shiver*.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol lis! What breed do u suppose he is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

No breed I want to own that's for certain!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

That mane and tail would be a huge pain to take care of, even with a tail bag and braids.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I was thinking that! Knotty tails are a nightmare at the best of times 

Another thing that really annoys me about Spirit is when he is supposedly drinking, by licking up the water. That really annoys me! (FF to 6:13)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

For those who do not have the time to watch a full nine minute video to find the water licking scene, it happens at 6:17.

I wanted to see it because one of my horses will actually play in the water and it looks something like he is lapping water.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Ah I did put fast forward to 6:13, sorry if I didn't make it clear enough.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Cartoons are more forgivable. That said, I think the way the horse was drinking water was rather less worrisome than its eyes. Would you buy a horse with eyes like that? Yikes!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> Ah I did put fast forward to 6:13, sorry if I didn't make it clear enough.


I guess you did. I did not realize what FF to 6:13 meant until you said this just now. 

Oops.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

thesilverspear said:


> Cartoons are more forgivable. That said, I think the way the horse was drinking water was rather less worrisome than its eyes. Would you buy a horse with eyes like that? Yikes!


It's the eyebrows that get me. Horses don't have eyebrows!!! :-x


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> I was thinking that! Knotty tails are a nightmare at the best of times
> 
> Another thing that really annoys me about Spirit is when he is supposedly drinking, by licking up the water. That really annoys me! (FF to 6:13)
> 
> YouTube - ‪Spirit - Stallion Of The Cimarron ~ Part One‬‏


 Believe it or not, I actually know a girl whose horse laps water like a DOG when he drinks!!! I was CRACKING UP one day when I saw him doing it!!! :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, more common that you might think. I am riding a sorrel mare that does that. The only time she really drinks normally is when she's really thirsty, other than that, she normally laps. She's a weirdo LOL.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> It's the eyebrows that get me. Horses don't have eyebrows!!! :-x


lol, i met a horse once who had the WEIRDEST facial markings ever... he had dark patches that looked like eyebrows!!!!! I wish i had a picture, it was so funny:lol:

what annoys me in horse movies is the constant horse-chatter. If a horse were to neigh every two seconds i would not own one, i'd go insane.:lol: I like my horse because she's one of my quietest "pets". I already have a bird that's loud, i don't need my horse to be too.

I also hate it when horse are fed apples, and don't slobber in the movies....come on! As well, horses never poop, and magically the riding places (be it trails, arena etc.) are all pristine... i want magical poop fairies to pick up after me too!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I second the chitter chatter annoyance! I watch the Saddle Club sometimes oops and it annoys me how much a _horse show_ can pretend horses whicker and whinny every 10 seconds.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hollywood has this 'rule' that if you see a horse you have to hear a horse. That is why they are always including vocalizations.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

......


Indigosblue said:


> i want magical poop fairies to pick up after me too!


Well, after my horse anyway


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Who's seen Blazing Saddles? I HATE how the horses go down so many times. I do have to say, the Sheriff's horse in that movie was one of the most gorgeous palominos I've ever seen.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone seen the show Mantracker? It's on the Science Channel, and actually it is pretty good, but they dub in horse sounds all the time.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

A knack for horses said:


> It drives me nuts when they do those kinds of things on TV or in Movies. We watched _Return to Snowy River _in my horse management class (full of non-horsey people) and in the movie the guy (whose name escapes me at the moment...) takes his wild stallion and turns him into a seasoned ranch mount in a matter of 24 hours.
> One girl looked at me and said, "Why do people say its so hard to train horses?"
> :shock: Uhm, no. Its not easy to train horses. And no, it takes more like YEARS to get a well broke horse.


Not sure if it's been pointed out 'cuz I didn't read through the whole thread, but there's a valid reason why Jim Craig (played by Tom Burlinson) was able to "break" the old stallion so quickly. The stallion had been broken as a colt before he was given to Matilda before the first movie (remember, the colt that was given to Matilda by Spur as a wedding gift that Mr Harrison [who oddly doesn't have a first name] sets free because he's jealous?). So basically, Jim Craig was just taking a horse that had been broken, then essentially put out to pasture for 20-some-odd years, and reminding it of what it knew.



Whisper22 said:


> Haha not that long ago I went to the movies with my husband to see The Eagle. Good movie but noticed a very obvious horse switch that bugged the crap out of me. It was so obvious I thought I had to have missed the part where he picked up a different horse somehow, and if that wasn't the case how dumb could they really be? I even leaned over and asked my husband where the other horse went. Haha he didn't notice, men :roll:
> 
> The horse the slave starts out with at about the 1:10 point is bay and a few second later you see him riding a white horse. You can't tell from the trailer, but there really wasn't a good reason for this. It happened in a part of the movie where there wasn't a whole lot going on.
> 
> YouTube - ‪The Eagle Trailer (HD)‬‏


Okay, that movie looks freakin' EPIC!! Why haven't I heard of it before?!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I know its a cartoon AND a kids show...But Horseland. I watched it the other day and I was speechless at how awful everything about the horses were. The only thing they got right was....Nothing.

Its even worse when movies about horses get things wrong. There was something my mom was watching about one of "the most prestigious horse shows in the world" and they were doing jumpers at 3 feet. When did this start happening? Also the people riding were 50+ years old (the characters). It was weird.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I completely agree about Horseland!

My brother came running in to my room and woke me up one morning saying, "Taylor! Come out here, there's a horse show on!"

It was Horseland.

:roll: :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I've never heard of Horseland... Can someone post a clip?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I don't have any clips, but Horseland is basically this GOD AWFUL show that was done after the equally GOD AWFUL online game that's dominated for like a decade now. I used to play it as a kid and that was at least 10 years ago. Completely unrealistic and stupid, and somehow that equals "let's make a TV show!" It's like making a TV show about Howrse. :roll:

I'm terrible with horse movies. Most people won't watch with me or Shay-la because our only purpose for watching them is to tear them apart. I don't mind minor alterations - for example, you need to really look to see the different Hidalgo's and with a horse that unique and splashy, that's pretty darn impressive I think. As fakey as Hidalgo was in general to make it attractive to non-horse people, I think in general it was pretty well done.

I absolutely HATE though, how rough horses get treated in movies. I realize they're trick trained for stunts, but I'm talking the general scenes where they're getting their faces ripped off by curb bits and nobody notices or thinks that's a "trick" as well when it's just blatant bad riding. I notice it constantly in a lot of older movies, and even some newer Westerns where they just yank their horses all over the place - gallop, slam to a halt, crank the rein across the neck and just in general you can see how rough the horse is being ridden and handled. I think people are SO concerned with proper techniques for falls and big stunts, they don't realize that "abusive things" can be a LOT smaller and not as noticeable. 

ROFL, I watch this Disney movie once and it was the WORST. I can't remember what it's called, but some little Arab colt gets born in the desert and all the horses talk and for some reason there's a Freisian stallion in Egypt who's just a colossal jerk and chases him out of the herd and he runs off for 2 years to get all BIG AND STRONG (in 2 whole years) so he can run back and challenge this stallion and wins the fight by biting him once on the neck and driving him to the ground - y'know, all 14hh of him against like 17hh of muscled manhood. :lol: His markings change STUPIDLY through the entire movie and absolutely the only entertaining part is the beautiful desert scenes of him galloping. It was painful to watch.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

MM, that movie is Running Free!
As cheesy as it is, I really like it....I have it on DVD. -blush- :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I'm terrible with horse movies. Most people won't watch with me or Shay-la because our only purpose for watching them is to tear them apart. I don't mind minor alterations - for example, you need to really look to see the different Hidalgo's and with a horse that unique and splashy, that's pretty darn impressive I think. As fakey as Hidalgo was in general to make it attractive to non-horse people, I think in general it was pretty well done.


How "fakey" was Hidalgo? I was under the impression that it was based entirely on a true story. *scratches head*

Has anyone watched the new Secretariat? Sooooo many discrepancies! Love that the foal born at the beginning is a bay...that magically ends up a chestnut (okay, I kind of get this one since they had to go with what they had as far as newborn foals). But the big dollar race horses with their hay nets outside their stalls? That bugged me. One good spook and the horse is done-for (hello, rear up and hit their head on the doorway?!)...but it "looked cute" for the movie with all the horses sticking their heads out of their stalls all the time.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Not even close. At BEST, Frank Hopkins FINISHED the race, he certainly didn't win it but that doesn't make for a good enough story for non-horse people. It's a widely held belief most of his claims to fame were vastly exaggerated anyway.

I just hate the end when the horse like, drops dead, but somehow recovers enough from a horrific injury to leap to his feet and gallop full tilt for the last 5 miles, beating completely healthy animals built to be in the desert.

EDIT - As a quick note, foal coats change color vastly actually. A lot of chestnut foals are actually born a bayish color and fade to chestnut.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> Not even close. At BEST, Frank Hopkins FINISHED the race, he certainly didn't win it but that doesn't make for a good enough story for non-horse people. It's a widely held belief most of his claims to fame were vastly exaggerated anyway.
> 
> ...


Didn't know that about Frank Hopkins. Huh. Learn something new every day. 

As for the foal colors...I realize that, but the foal they used was a bay for sure. Looked EXACTLY like the foals posted in the color and genetics forum that all the experts agree will be bay (black mane and tail, etc). Also, it wasn't me that pointed it out, but a friend of mine who actually has worked at a show barn and helped birth quite a few foals. 

Also, I absolutely HATE IT when they gallop their horses nonstop in movies! Like in Man From Snowy River and Return To Snowy River. Two of my all-time favorite movies. Actually could arguably be said to have sparked my love of horses. And yet they gallop their horses pretty much nonstop through the whole second half of both movies!! REALLY?! lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

What's even worse is the horses who whinny the whole time they are galloping! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's a nice clip of Horseland...

YouTube - Horseland - The Horse Whisperer S02E06 (Part 1)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow. I didn't even get a full minute into one episode and I was thoroughly annoyed. Yeesh!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I guess you did. I did not realize what FF to 6:13 meant until you said this just now.
> 
> Oops.


No worries, I should have made it clearer!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't know WHY you guys are all raggin' on Horseland...what, your horses don't have manes and tails with colored stripes in them that matches their tack and your outfit??? 

and uuuum is that Collie Sean Connery?? LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> But the big dollar race horses with their hay nets outside their stalls?


Like this?






This is one of the barns at Churchill Downs. Seems kinda strange to me too, but I am clueless about the racing world. Guess it's pretty common? 

Horseland is awful. My daughter likes it. I'm usually in the barn so she gets her daddy to watch it with her, good thing he's clueless about horses. :lol:


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

It's Hollywood Standard Operating Procedure to have quite different horses who don't look remotely like each other, except for colour, playing the same horse. In Lord of the Rings, they had a grey thoroughbred playing Shadowfax in all the galloping scenes and an Andalusian playing him in other shots. Same was true for the Black Stallion. The horse you see for most of the movie is clearly an Arab, while the horse you see in the racing scenes is clearly not. 

Is there seriously a Hollywood rule out there which states that if you see a horse, you have to hear one?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have seen the hay nets outside the stalls at racing stables. It is pretty normal.


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

> Okay, that movie looks freakin' EPIC!! Why haven't I heard of it before?!


How could you have missed a movie with Channing Tatum in it? Love him.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sunny said:


> MM, that movie is Running Free!
> As cheesy as it is, I really like it....I have it on DVD. -blush- :lol:


Do you really? That movie ranks up there in awfulness with Nico The Last Unicorn, in my opinion. :-x

For those of you talking about Frank Hopkins, there never _was_ such a race. Ole Frankie boy made it all up. About the only thing we know for certain is that he had a stallion named Hidalgo. 

I liked_ Secretariat_. Sure, it was all Disney-fied and overdone, but it was a pretty good movie just the same. Maybe because I got to see the real Secretariat win the Triple Crown, so I have a soft spot for anyone willing to make a movie about him. Greatest race horse of my generation.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I liked_ Secretariat_. Sure, it was all Disney-fied and overdone, but it was a pretty good movie just the same. Maybe because I got to see the real Secretariat win the Triple Crown, so I have a soft spot for anyone willing to make a movie about him. Greatest race horse of my generation.


I liked it too! I wish I would have seen him race. Truly amazing animal. 

We went to see it in the theater twice, the first time we went we took my daughter. When he wins the Derby, she stood on the banister railing and started cheering....we got a lot of looks & some chuckles. 

She's been to the track a few times :lol: Here's the little monster with the jockey that rode her first winner


----------



## flopflop6785 (Nov 13, 2010)

I just think its so funny how in one of the saddle club episodes, one of the girls is riding the spoilt rich girl's horse and she is taking him over some little jumps and the girl who owns the horse drives up and sees her riding him, then her friend gets out of the a car and says, "Oh look (insert name here) is riding cobalt(?). Wow she looks really good!" Then the owner gets all mad and jealous and she goes and yells at the girl riding. 
Its funny because the girl riding is actually flopping all over and flying out of the saddle and looking really messy. But apparently she looks really good.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

There is a Saddle Club episode where the "new girl" comes to Pine Hollow and everyone is freaking out that she is SO good. It's shows a scene of her riding the rising trot, and she is seriously posting so badly that her crotch is almost passing the pommel. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Do you really? That movie ranks up there in awfulness with Nico The Last Unicorn, in my opinion. :-x
> 
> For those of you talking about Frank Hopkins, there never _was_ such a race. Ole Frankie boy made it all up. About the only thing we know for certain is that he had a stallion named Hidalgo.
> 
> I liked_ Secretariat_. Sure, it was all Disney-fied and overdone, but it was a pretty good movie just the same. Maybe because I got to see the real Secretariat win the Triple Crown, so I have a soft spot for anyone willing to make a movie about him. Greatest race horse of my generation.


Yeah I always had my serious doubts about the entire claim, I haven't done any research on it since Hidalgo came out though and it's always been so iffy on sides of people agreeing whether we was lying or not. Not that I doubt Mustangs, but a horse who's never seen sand winning, or even completing, several thousand miles across foreign terrain? That's like trying to convince me an Egyptian Arab won a race against shaggy Native ponies in the Arctic.

I personally liked Secretariat! I was not a Seabiscuit fan, but mostly because I absolutely despise Tobey MacGuire.

Has anyone seen Dreamer? I absolutely ADORE that movie. Dakota Fanning was just an unbelievable child actress, and it was so easy to really get into and believe. The fakery was at a minimum, the crash scene makes your stomach lurch, and the entire story yanks on your heartstrings.

EDIT - I'm pimping this trailer because if you haven't seen this movie, as a horse lover, you absolutely have to.

http://www.spike.com/video-clips/zxf5bh/dreamer-inspired-by-a-true-story-theatrical-trailer


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I loooooved Dreamer!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Also a sucker for Flicka, the first one  never saw the second one but heard it was disappointing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The second Flicka was a disappointment! Only good part...Tim McGraw in his tight wranglers 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

If you all haven't seen the Silver Brumby (or the Silver Stallion as it was called in US-land), you should. 

My criticisms would be that like most movies about wild horses -- Australian brumbies in this case -- it doesn't accurately reflect the herd structure or lives of wild (or rather feral if we're going to be nitpicky) horses, instead portraying that iconic image of the majestic stallion leading a herd of mares. At one point in the movie, the young stallion is shown as being kicked out of his herd when his father loses a fight and is killed by a rival stallion and when the colt grows up, he must go back and reclaim his dynasty, which of course he does. In real feral herds, the breeding stallion usually drives his male offspring out of the herd and they go off and form bachelor bands, but that's a boring movie.  

However, the cinematography is fantastic and the horses for the most part behave in a more horse-like way than in other films. And they're pretty. And it has a very young Russell Crowe who has a few scenes in which he isn't wearing a shirt.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Couldn't even watch the Flicka movies. I just couldn't do it. Read the books and couldn't wrap my mind around all the differences between the book and the movie just from the previews.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Nd I had the same problem, I read the books and when the movie came I out I was like no thanks.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the original My Friend Flicka as well as the new Flicka. I liked both. I hated Flicka 2, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

The original Flicka is pretty close to the book, I like it way better than the new Flicka. I saw the trailer for Flicka 2 before another movie with some non horsey friends, and there is a part where she is mounting the horse and she launches herself completely over the saddle, and falls down on the horse's other side. I could not stop laughing, and my friends didn't get it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I couldn't help it, I was a sucker for the newer Flicka because:

1) Beautiful black horse
2) Tim in his tight jeans (yummy)
3) Beautiful scenery


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Agreed. As god awful terrible as I found it as a factual horse movie, sometimes you just have to ignore the fakery and enjoy the scenery...aaaaaaall the scenery. :wink: :lol:

Me and Shay-la collect horrible horse movies. I've got some doozies. 

Horse Crazy is actually kind of cute, I thought it would be worse then it was but it's about these horse thieves that steal a champion horse and then some little kids find it in the desert and think it's a Mustang and it's pretty hilarious when they're trying to "rope" it.

I've watched Virginia's Run about a million times even though it's quite possibly the WORST horse movie of all time. The entire movie is basically about how they "endurance" race by galloping a 2 year old horse for like 6 straight hours.

The Derby Stallion is pretty awful, and I really hate that kid.

Moondance Alexander is pretty cute although very god awful.

Every Second Count's is so bad and yet I love it. It's about team penning, and it just has some ridiculous moments, but all in all is not half bad if you can look past them.

Lightning, The White Stallion is absolutely TERRIBLE. The riding is just atrociously bad, the horse changes constantly, and Mickey Rooney annoys the crap out of me.

I still need to collect some more, haha. I have Pit Pony too which I actually REALLY like, I think because it's more about mining and less about horses, it has less of a chance to be bad and is just really sad.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh and Legend is my favorite movie of ALL time. For a 1980's movie, the unicorns are stunningly real if a bit bouncy with their horns, and Tom Cruise is pretty cute as a crooked toothed little teenager. :lol: Tim Curry is beyond words as The Dark Lord, amazing effects for the era.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

^ Will second that though the unicorn having it's horn cut off traumatised me as a child. I must have watched that one little bit absolutely years ago and could still remember it clearly years later.

Chatter happy ponies, grrrrr. Couldn't stand those ponies, someone call the knacker man for them. I have a thing about talking animals, it has to be done well and if I see teeth and lips flapping then it's not being done well. Plus hated how all the humans talked nonsense literally, really used to wind me up as a kid.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

LOL, The Last Unicorn traumatized me as a child. No word of a lie, my parents bought it for me when I was like 7 or 8, and when they transform the unicorn into a human girl, I came running upstairs, BAWLING my eyes out and I was basically unconsollable for hours. Apparently, turning a unicorn into a girl is just as bad as something dying horrifically to a little girl.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I watched a movie called "Second Chances" quite a while back and even though it's more of a disney, age 8-12 age type thing, I liked it.

Oh, I love Legend!! I've not seen that movie in years, I'll have to find it on DVD.

*runs off to search Amazon*


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We also have a movie called Wild Horse Redemption, and although it's a documentary, it's absolutely AMAZING. It's about how they send the BLM Mustangs to prison for training, and document several inmates and their life stories and the horses they're training. Absolutely wicked movie, especially for anyone considering buying a wild Mustang to realize what really goes into it!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

One that I adore, although it is very goofy in some parts, is The Horse in a Gray Flannel Suit. Love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

I cant remember the title of this movie at the moment but its about a mother, daughter, and there horse who are basically homeless. The mom finds a stable to work at and boards her horse there. The horse was black, blind gelding I know and the lady enters him into a freestyle dressage class. Which she ends up winning.

Anyone know this movie?


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

ShezaCharmer said:


> I cant remember the title of this movie at the moment but its about a mother, daughter, and there horse who are basically homeless. The mom finds a stable to work at and boards her horse there. The horse was black, blind gelding I know and the lady enters him into a freestyle dressage class. Which she ends up winning.
> 
> Anyone know this movie?



i know this one! its called " The Long Shot" I think its on netflix right now. 
And if any of you are fans of the show "dexter" you might find a surprise


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Whisper22 said:


> How could you have missed a movie with Channing Tatum in it? Love him.


I don't have TV and I don't have the money (or time) to go to the movies very often at all. Besides, Channing Tatum is kind of a heart-throb for the younger set. I don't find him all that appealing. lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Eh, I don't like Channing Tatum and I'm 18. My mother, on the other hand, drools over him as well as Taylor Lautner. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh I see. Honestly I think more families can benefit from not having a tv. I know mine could lol.

Channing Tatum is around my age, but I've been known to drool over actors old enough to be my father. Put a man of any age on a horse (western of course) and they just get sexier.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

smrobs, I loved Second Chances as a kid, it is what made me want to learn to barrel race!


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I was waiting for this thread to be born :lol:

A small pet peeve of mine is seeing "indians" (as in, apache, comanche etc) riding various horses, usually paints, with the traditional blanket on....from which you can see the stirrups.
Or simply in a quite modern english saddle sometimes.

I would've thought they'd try at least to ride bareback for a few scenes.

there's also a video which left me chuckling, although the horse is beautiful....

i forgot the name of that dude, but basically they show him petting and grooming a tall black horse, then entering a dressage test....judges frowning...and then all of a sudden he pops over some obstacle (lol?) in the middle of the dressage ring and everyone is awed.


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

JessieleeZ said:


> i know this one! its called " The Long Shot" I think its on netflix right now.
> And if any of you are fans of the show "dexter" you might find a surprise


OMG I love Dexter, I forgot about that


----------



## brittany311 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ha! So crazy that I stumbled across this thread. I watched two horsey-filled movies today: Flicka 2 and The Mask of Zorro. 

Flicka 2 was funny bc the horse would be standing or moving calmy, but you could hear the dubbed-in sounds of whinnies and snorting (and SO excessive).

Zorro made me laugh because (being a Friesian lover) I could very obviously see the switch from Friesian to a few scenes with what I assumed to be an Andalusian. :lol:


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

It always bugged me watching Saddle Club because it was just ridiculous. Horses were too talkative, falls were almost always serious, and lots of other things I could be nitpicky about.

Oh don't get me started on the Derby Stallion. That was horrible. Just take a kid who has never been on a horse in his life, give him a random colt, and you have a month to turn him into a winning steeple chaser (I may have that slightly wrong; I only saw the movie once. but that's basically how it went). Oh, and the scene where Zac is learning how to ride... wow. It takes a talented person to backflip off the horse at a walk.





 at 3:55


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Paint Meadow said:


> In the movie Ruffian, there are parts of the movie where she is played by a gelding.


Aww! I was going to say this!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't think that the old Saddle Club series was too bad. But the newer series just irritated me.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hillree said:


> It always bugged me watching Saddle Club because it was just ridiculous. Horses were too talkative, falls were almost always serious, and lots of other things I could be nitpicky about.
> 
> Oh don't get me started on the Derby Stallion. That was horrible. Just take a kid who has never been on a horse in his life, give him a random colt, and you have a month to turn him into a winning steeple chaser (I may have that slightly wrong; I only saw the movie once. but that's basically how it went). Oh, and the scene where Zac is learning how to ride... wow. It takes a talented person to backflip off the horse at a walk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I had so much fun reading all the posts that I forgot all the points I was going to make.

Though I have always wanted to know how they get two horses to fight in movies....like Running Free. I was always sure those horses were actually going at it. o.0 Idk. Anyhow i'll come back if I can think of more.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love it when I see movies of "wild horses" with horse shoes on. I always roll my eyes, LOL.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Go see Buck everyone. It was so refreshing to see a real horse movie. It was darn good too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

inaclick said:


> i forgot the name of that dude, but basically they show him petting and grooming a tall black horse, then entering a dressage test....judges frowning...and then all of a sudden he pops over some obstacle (lol?) in the middle of the dressage ring and everyone is awed.


Haha! Will Youngs music video... Grace XD


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

^ lol!
That's a little silly. Anyone else the the very rapid tack change over the jump?


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

TralissaAndalusians said:


> Haha! Will Youngs music video... Grace XD
> 
> YouTube - ‪Will Young - Grace‬‏


 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I wouldn't even know where to start with that video.....

Boy my trainer would of kicked my butt if I dared entered any arena with such sloppy braids... and was that vetwrap around the bridle?

You have to admit... a big jump at the end of a dressage test would make it interesting....


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

^Just wow that video is awful. I agree with the judges who were shaking their heads.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes! Thank you I could not remember the singer or song name for the life of me. 


The horse is lovely, however.


----------



## 2bacowgirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I like when you watch the old westerns and the Indians are supposed to be riding with just a blanket, but you can see the saddle and stirrups under the blanket.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Just want to add to this. I went to see Cowboys & Aliens last night and it's actually a good film but Daniel Craig posting in a Western saddle. Don't think anyone told him you're supposed to sit. It just looked so out of style. But no loads of horses screaming unless suitable.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

TralissaAndalusians said:


> Haha! Will Youngs music video... Grace XD
> 
> YouTube - ‪Will Young - Grace‬‏


He doesn't even look like he's actually singing the song. He looks like he's lipsyncing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Lis said:


> Just want to add to this. I went to see Cowboys & Aliens last night and it's actually a good film but Daniel Craig posting in a Western saddle. Don't think anyone told him you're supposed to sit. It just looked so out of style. But no loads of horses screaming unless suitable.


Actually, if it makes you feel any better about the movie, it's only in western _shows_ that posting is a no-no. Out on the ranch or even the trail, seeing a cowboy posting is fairly common if he/she is covering long distances at a trot.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Crossover said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Boy my trainer would of kicked my butt if I dared entered any arena with such sloppy braids... and was that vetwrap around the bridle?
> 
> You have to admit... a big jump at the end of a dressage test would make it interesting....


This was absolutely hysterical- I loved the crazy forelock, which kept changing shape due to the "wrap" (??) on it- by the end it is sticking out like a unicorn horn.

The jump was the funniest part, and it looked like the horse took it from a standstill. And then the "singer" almost flew off over his neck? Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

I watched a Western where there was the wild black stallion nobody could catch. Cowboy catches him and cruelly tries to break his spirit. Little boy stands at ringside yelling "no, daddy, don't do it that way!" as wild black stallion dramatically bucks mean cowboy off. As the mean cowboy is swearing he'll kill the animal, the little boy gets on the wild stallion bareback and bridless, and the wild black stallion suddenly becomes a tame, quiet husband horse who later saves the boy somehow (I forget), and in the end the mean cowboy sets him free, whereupon he dashes off into the sunset at a breakneck gallop despite having gone a dead walk throughout the movie when the kid was on him.

Also, has anyone watched "Marnie"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Actually, if it makes you feel any better about the movie, it's only in western _shows_ that posting is a no-no. Out on the ranch or even the trail, seeing a cowboy posting is fairly common if he/she is covering long distances at a trot.


Pheww then it's an all round fantastic film then. Nice quiet horses unless they were being blown up then it's acceptable to scream. Our yard is quieter than most horse films or films with horses showing up in and there's over 120 horses here.


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, he was posting on the wrong diagonal in the first shot of him on the horse


----------

